# Prismata - DIE Hearthstone Alternative!



## Xaipe (7. Oktober 2014)

Servus Leute,
vorab: Ich habe rein gar nichts mit Prismata zu tun, bin lediglich ein Spieler, der in den Genuß eines Beta-Keys gekommen ist und findet, dass das Spiel mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient hat.

1. Was ist Prismata?

Prismata ist ein F2P TCG in einem futuristischen Setting.

2. Was unterscheidet Prismata von anderen TCG?

Man baut sich kein Deck und erspielt sich Karten, sondern es gibt ein gemeinsames Blatt in der Mitte (ein wenig Poker-mäßig), aus dem Karten gekauft werden können. Neben dem Standard Deck, das in jedem Spiel vorhanden ist, gibt es je nach Spielart meistens 8 zufällige Karten, die so jedes Spiel ein wenig anders machen. Dadurch wird das Spiel komplett von Zufällen befreit und es gewinnt der Spieler, der sich besser an das vorhandende Deck angepasst hat.

3. F2P? Ne, danke!

Ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was ich von den Entwicklern gehört habe, aber es ist ein Indie Studio und alle kommen sehr sympathisch rüber (auch wenn sie während der Ranglistenspiele immer die ersten Plätze machen...). Als Vermarkungsstrategie werden wohl zum Einen Skins angeboten für Einheiten, zum Anderen soll es Singleplayer Content geben, der eine Art Kampagne darstellt. Gerade letzteres ist sehr interessant, es gibt schon eine erste Mission in der Beta/Alpha und es macht echt Spaß. Dadurch, dass das Spiel komplett von Zufällen befreit ist, ist es mehr ein Rätsel, was mir persönlich viel Spaß macht.

4. Wie kann ich mich über das Spiel informieren?

Auf deren Youtube Kanal https://www.youtube.com/user/lunarchstudios/ gibt es ein paar Einführungsvideos und kurze Higlight-VODs.
Kommuniziert wird oft über deren Subreddit Prismata.
Und natürlich obligatorische Twitter und Facebookseiten, sowie deren Webseite Lunarch Studios.

5. Wie komme ich an einen Beta-Key?

Es gibt hin und wieder Aktionen, meist wenn ein neuer Patch eingespielt wird. Die klassische Antwort ist immer: poste kreative Fanarts oder schreibe einen guten Kommentar im Subreddit und man bekommt einen Key.
Ich hab zum Beispiel ein "Was muss das Spiel bieten, damit ich es zocke" kommentiert und 2 Keys bekommen.

6. Warum bin ich so begeistert von dem Spiel?

Das Spiel ist schnell und macht Spaß, es gibt kein Pay2Win und wenn du verlierst, dann weil du schlechter warst. Die Entwickler sind unglaublich sympathisch und holen sich oft Feedback der Community ein.

7. Aber es muss doch auch schlechtes geben?

Das Spiel ist in der Alpha/Beta. Auch wenn es schon stabil läuft gibt es momentan zum Beispiel noch Inbalances zwischen den verschiedenen Techs (Blau, Rot, Grün), weil es momentan wesentlich mehr blaue Einheiten gibt, usw. Aber das ändert sich von Patch zu Patch.
Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt ist, dass es noch kein Random Matchmaking gibt, man muss also Leute die online sind adden oder in den Globalchat schreiben (Who wants to play?) um zu spielen. Hierbei kann man natürlich auch an richtig gute Spieler geraten und man verliert hoffnungslos.
Zudem sind die Rankedzeiten aktuell nicht sonderlich EU freundlich. 3x die Woche ist ranked von 1-5 Uhr nachts, 1x die Woche am frühen abend. Das ist etwas schade, auch wenn es nach jedem Mal resettet wird.
Außerdem fehlt momentan noch eine Art Levelsystem, auch wenn sowas schon angekündigt wurde. Es gibt also keine Archievements oder sonstiges, man spielt einfach nur um des Spielens willen.

Hier noch ein HowToPlay Prismata, damit ihr einen Eindruck von dem Spiel bekommt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ae4ZgPmaoR0

Falls ihr an einen Beta-Key gekommen seid, könnt ihr mich gerne adden: Xaipe.


----------

